# How to make your doors equal widths on a frameless cabinet in eCabinets



## Scott Marshburn (Oct 12, 2014)

Have you ever drawn frameless cabinets in eCabinets that have more than 2 doors and/or openings? If you have then you have probably came across this scenario. A fellow eCabinets member asked a question on the eCabinets forum. He was trying to draw a cabinet with 3 doors and no matter what he set the reveals and or gaps to he could not get them to come out the same widths, there was always 1 door that was off. Well I have a solution. I made a simple calculator in excel that will calculate the openings that is needed to make the doors as equal as possible and still maintain your desired reveals and gaps. So check it out and let me know what you think.

http://youtu.be/qLzXWBjxPU8


----------

